# Turkey Hunting Classes



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it has been close to 15 years since I went Turkey hunting. I want to study up on the game a little. Reading is good, but I am interested in trying to take a class. I noticed that Bass Pro has a two part class, but I suspect it's expensive, has anyone taken one there and have any advice or have other recomendations?


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

I second that id love to learn, im a newbie to this sport. Good thread starter! A guy on my first year gobbler post put up a good link for a book...i know you said a class but ive read part of it and its pretty good...one other thing is read thunderhead sticky at the top of the forum! If you hear anything else about a class please post good luck


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Book a hunt with Thunderhead. Amazing what you can learn (and smell) in 24 hours. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry i said im new, just passing info on...if you could help id really appreciate it! Thank you


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The worth of a seminar is based on the knowledge of the speaker.. Three that come to mind that are heads and shoulders above everyone are Denny Gulvas, Larry Shockey and Ray Eye.. These arent your typical turkey hunters and arguably three of the best alive today.. Most speakers have something to sell and although the above three have sponsors, they are concerned with killing turkeys first.

Just so happens that Ray Eye is doing a seminar in Novi this year.. If you want to learn I would attend. 

In the meantime I would hit up Midwest Turkey Call Supply and purchase Gulvas DVD and VHSs. 

Also I would start reading http://books.google.com/books?id=uk...&resnum=2&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

When is Ray Eye coming to novi??


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

A good day long seminar to learn about turkeys and how to hunt them can be a very useful tool but nothing compares to getting into the woods you hunt and learning first hand what works



> KalamazooKid Book a hunt with Thunderhead. Amazing what you can learn (and smell) in 24 hours.


very good idea for new comers


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I think Greg Abass does a all day seminar outdoors on his property in Beaverton MI. It is usually early April. Dont know the price.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I think that they have a couple seminars at the Deer & Turkey Spectaclular later this month in Lansing (next weekend I think). Don't know who the speakers are but I remember them having seminars for turkey huntin when I was there last year....might want to check that out. Tons of turkey hunting booths there too. Lots of call makers.

Also, I got my wife into turkey huntin' last year and she wanted to take a course too.....they had a free class at Bass Pro in Auburn Hills so I went with her. Didn't cost a thing and they didn't try to sell you anything either....it wasn't too bad actually.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Benny said:


> nothing compares to getting into the woods you hunt and learning first hand what works very good idea for new comers


I hope this isn't true, the very first time I went Turkey hunting, I had my gun up with a trigger pull away from taking a small Tom an hour in. I decided to wait for a bigger bird and after a couple more seasons I never got a look at another bird. So if what your saying is true, I think I'm getting worse!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Scout, scout, and keep scouting. You need to know where the turkeys like to roost, strut, dust, and do whatever. Just like waterfowl hunting you have to read the bird(s) when they are approaching to see how they react to your calling, if any. 99.9% of the time I only do soft purrs and clucks, JMO. Going to seminars are a good thing as you can learn a lot of useful information. I believe if you look in the turkey guide they list workshops that are taking place.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

For whatever reason, I have a really hard time grasping the art of turkey calling from written words, I think that is why I like the idea of a seminar, class or DVD.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a turkey hunting seminar at the deer show in Lansing next weekend, you can check online for times.


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

X Factor Archery in Jonesville, MI is going to have a turkey hunting seminar day sometime in March or early April. The date is not set yet, but I'll post it as soon as it's set.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

There's several being held around Michigan this spring, most by chapters of the NWTF, but if you want the best in the state of Michigan I would recommend the Baldwin Wild Turkey Rendezvous being held by the MWTHA and Jim Maturen, who has probably killed more turkeys in this state than anyone else, and knows more about wild turkeys in this state than anybody else. March 26, in Baldwin, for more info go to www.mwtha.net


----------

